# Have I put too much oil in my engine



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Going to France and Spain for six weeks and checked engine oil of my ducato three ltr as the gauge on the dash was saying only three circles out of five were full if that makes sense.

Dipped it for oil and it looked a bit low.Put about 1.5 litres of oil in and all the circles are full.

I then dipped it and the oil is about half an inch above a little notch on the dip stick.

I would like to find out if I have over filled the oil and would I harm the engine if I drove it.

Would appreciate any advice as I am not too mechanically minded.

Presto


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

presto said:


> Going to France and Spain for six weeks and checked engine oil of my ducato three ltr as the gauge on the dash was saying only three circles out of five were full if that makes sense.
> 
> Dipped it for oil and it looked a bit low.Put about 1.5 litres of oil in and all the circles are full.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'd dig out the posting from about a week ago on the same subject.

I'd say you'd get away with 1/4" over but I wouldn't risk 1/2"


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

this is the one...............link


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Bill looks like I will drain some off.

The fun starts now :roll: 

Presto


----------

